# 7 GSDs poisoned in Michigan



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Huron Daily Tribune > News > Local News



> Deputies from the Huron County Sheriff’s Office are investigating an apparent poisoning of seven German shepherd dogs.
> 
> According to Sheriff Kelly J. Hanson, Deputy Steven Bismack responded late Friday afternoon to 1855 W. Richardson Road in Colfax Township to investigate the poisoning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

That is just sick. How awful. Poor dogs.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope the person/people responsible are caught and dealt with severely.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

How heartbreaking


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont understand how someone can do this, I really dont get it.

Did that person watch them suffer? It's sick. They have a serious problem, an illness and even though I know they need help, I could seriously kick their ***.


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh my god! They entered a kennel and poisoned the dogs? How insane! That's one of - if not the - most painful way to die! I watch all those CSI type shows and they have said that it is the worst - unimaginable - way to die. To do it to a helpless animal? What the heck could those dogs have ever done to deserve that? Bark? Or perhaps someone was angry with the owners and it was a revenge thing. In any case, what comes around, goes around and Karma will get those responsible in the end. Perhaps someone will spike their coolaid with some antifreeze. Grrr!


----------



## rbirrd_97 (Jun 20, 2010)

How sad If I found the person I think I'd give them a antifreeze enema

here is the tv stations link 
Police Probe Apparent Dog Antifreeze Poisonings - News Story - WNEM Saginaw


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

How heartbreaking, and the poor owners. If someone is sick enough to do this when will their next victim be a human????


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

sickens me to know how low some humans can fall !! Please update this post when/if the perpetrator is apprehended.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i used to kid about putting antifreeze in a bowl to get rid of the neighbor cats when i was younger.... until i watched a documentary on tv of animals and antifreeze... its a completely HORRIBLE way to die, probably one of the most painful and slowest...


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Huron Daily Tribune > News > Local News

A cash reward of $3,500 has been offered for information leading to the arrest of the person/people involved.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

rbirrd_97 said:


> How sad If I found the person I think I'd give them a antifreeze enema
> 
> here is the tv stations link
> Police Probe Apparent Dog Antifreeze Poisonings - News Story - WNEM Saginaw


That would be letting'em off lightly IMHO !!!


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Do they have any Animal Liberation Front terrorists up that way?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

They entered an unlocked kennel where 9 German Shepherds were? Nine!!! I would have to assume that the dogs knew the person (s).


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing ! I would have thought one or all of them would sent out an alert if it were a stranger ... how cruel !!!


----------

